# hunting and neighbor issues



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all... it's hunting time and we've got a problem with our neighbor.
We moved here a year ago... buying our first property and all... well, this neighbor has been here for 40 years, and is kind of nice (never bothers us or anything) but is matter of fact and "Tells us how it is". 
I really like this neighbor, but we have a bit of an issue and I thought I would post it up to get some suggestions on how to handle it.

Today we went by his house to let him know that my husband was going to be hunting, and he blatantly told us that his kids (which are our ages) will be hunting up at the old tree stands that they have that FACES OUR PROPERTY.

He has told us that they've hunted this property for years and I've asked the guy who we bought it from if this was allowed. He said he never knew anyone was hunting it... but didn't own it very long himself, and NO, there was no permission given.
So... back to our neighbor.
They have 2 tree stands that are on their property, but right beside the fence, and it faces our property. We have a grove where all of the deer run to, with the only water supply in the area, and oaks.
Our neighbor told us matter of factly that "his kids WILL be hunting there"!!!!

Last year, we found a guy walking in our woods who claimed he was trailing for an arrow he lost (bow and arrow season is right before). He said he was a friend of the man who bought the piece behind our acreage, but he was on our land looking for the arrow. We were nice and all... but I'm beginning to wonder if I should start being nasty to people. 

Anyway.. that was another issue...

UGH... I understand that my neighbors have been here for 40 years and the traditions of home are hard to let go of... but this is MY property now! Not only that, but I have two small children, this is only 10 acres, and I have animals that run around on here.
AND... we kind of need the deer meat this month, and I do not want my husband to miss out on a deer on OUR property that somebody else has either killed or scared off.

But... we will be here for a long time... what to do with a neighbor like this without making war? Am I in the wrong frame of mind? UGH! HELP please!!!

Cricket


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If they are on your property even to retreive a Deer they are Trespassing.I know I had the problem last year.That is the Law here in Missouri.

Last year I let it be known I won't put up with Fence Setters :flame: 

You better nip it in the bud now!

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I got that out of the way.The guy that use to own our place still thinks he does,so every Spring he will try to set it on fire.They do this mostly just for fun.But it also opens the woods where they can see the Deer farther.

Don't know how long you've had your place,just giving you a Heads up.This is common in Southern Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Gosh! I did notice that they have a "good Ol'boy" mentality, and have miniature mafias. They think the police won't do anything to them (because they are never around, and they are also buds).
I had a problem with the "neighborhood watch" not too long ago, where the "leader" actually came on my property and started yelling at me about some gossip that never happened. I thought he was going to hit me.. he was so violent acting! 
So I went to the police to file a complaint. Nothing...
Then he started following us all over town and yelling at us at a mechanics shop.. so we went to the police again... We haven't heard from him since... so I guess something was done. I just never knew what.

It's a shame, because there are so many nice people here... but then there are so many of those others....

UGH... anyway, thanks for replying to my rant! I've been up all night getting hubby and horse ready. My mare looks like an orange zebra! LOL!

Cricket


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep...this time of the year we all see what insanity deer season causes across the whole U.S. We hunt a property that belongs to one oh DH's employers, he has 100's of acres.After buying the place ( which had a lovely cabin on it ) and telling the local thug waste of life type person he was no longer allowed to hunt there his cabin was promptly burned to the ground. Tree stands, feeders and other things have been stolen. We placed a ground blind mid week and came back on the weekend to find it stolen this season.We're talking pretty far out away from civilization too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Put no trespassing, no hunting signs up on your side facing theirs.
Put a few kids yard toys between the fence and the grove to get your point across.
Could you build a chicken coop or livestock shelter and fence using this back section?

Just to be sure, keep the kids safe with you at all times.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

XCricketX said:


> Hi all... it's hunting time and we've got a problem with our neighbor.
> We moved here a year ago... buying our first property and all... well, this neighbor has been here for 40 years, and is kind of nice (never bothers us or anything) but is matter of fact and "Tells us how it is".
> I really like this neighbor, but we have a bit of an issue and I thought I would post it up to get some suggestions on how to handle it.
> 
> ...


Well, you cannot tell him what to do on his own property. But, you can post "no trespassing" signs and tell him that if anyone sets foot on your land you WILL CALL THE SHERIFF. Make sure your kids and your animals are outfitted with DAYGLO orange to be on the safe side, too. (I saw someplace where a guy PAINTED his donkey Orange so that the hunters would not "mistake" him for a deer). Yanno, you are suppose to have a POSITIVE identification of a deer before you shoot at it! If these guys are that stupid, then you need to inform the Conservation Agent that they are not following the safety rules of hunting and let him handle it.

Never a good idea to be friends with neighbors, IMHO. It seems to always cause problems.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Deleted by donsgal due to a weird computer glitch. Sorry.

donsgal


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep, I put the orange tape to good use! ^_^

I don't mind what they do on "their" property as long as they are not shooting into mine, and sitting on the fence, or even blatantly walking onto our property! 
I don't think they care about the animals too much either... we've had a few mysteriously killed. So if I built a coop or something over there... they would probably just take chicken dinner home with them. 

I like the idea about setting toys out there... maybe they will get the point, but I find that a lot of them disregard children as well to do what they want to do.

I'm telling ya... I think they believe there is no law governing them and they seem to have no wits or morals to them! 

The leader of the neighborhood watch that I had trouble with harassing me, once told my husband that someone bought 100 acres behind him, and that was "his" hunting land, and he wasn't about to quit even though the new owner posted "No Hunting/No Trespassing" signs everywhere. What a shame for the new owner! 

By the way... we have those signs up everywhere too... and I'm getting out the purple paint!

Cricket


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I was kind of in a situation like that. My neighbor owned 700 acres I owned 1.5. He was known to run people off his land and was not liked by anyone. Only his family hunted his land. I had a place to hunt about 5 mi away. My drive was beside his yard and every now and then I would stop and chat, hunting was never mentioned and we became good friends. Then oneday I turned in to my drive and he walked over and stopped me. And right out of the blue he said if I want to hunt on his land, I was welcome to do so.I thanked him and he walked back to his house. Over the next few months through our chats I found out why he allowed no other folks to hunt. Some folks shot a hog, a mule the windows out of his truck and stole his sweetcorn and dumped trash on his land. Thinking about that I wonder if I could have kept my cool as well as he did through these events, I don't think so. Its just me but I would try to be the best friend to these folks that I could. Like it or not at least for a while and see where it leads. Its possible he's testing you just to see how you react and if you pass his test, you may be the best neighbors he ever had. But Its you, you know the situation better than me .


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a nice thought... and I really hope that that is the case. Actually, it had been a passing thought that he said those things to see how we would react.

My husband and I are slower to think of a come back when something ill is said to us! Like when he told us that he "will" be hunting our land. It took until we pulled into our driveway to realize he just "told" us how things were. BLEAH... I hate that.

Ahwell... 

Thank you all... I have felt better just getting this off my chest on here!

Cricket


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well if it was me I wouldn't put any Hunters Orange or anything on my animals.There is more people around here that would normally not shoot an animal.But they see one with Hunters Orange on it,they see it as a Target :shrug: 

Found one way to stop some from doing things on my property.just show them pics from a Game Cam,let them know it is up year round.Most will not take the chance.

big rockpile


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Rock, I saw that 'good mornin' picture you posted. I'm printin them off and hanging them along the line. I'll split with ya whatever donations folks leave.

Ya'll are way more tolerant then ever I could be. I'd not put up with it. I'd have my stand up on MY side of the fence. I won't give more advice beyond that but I would put a stop to it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Rock, I saw that 'good mornin' picture you posted. I'm printin them off and hanging them along the line. I'll split with ya whatever donations folks leave.
> 
> Ya'll are way more tolerant then ever I could be. I'd not put up with it. I'd have my stand up on MY side of the fence. I won't give more advice beyond that but I would put a stop to it.


You know with a Picture like that you could put it on your Front Door,saying don't worry about the Dog,but beware of the Owner.

big rockpile


----------



## talkingamoeba (Aug 18, 2007)

So, these problems aren't just mine. I thought I was the only one dealing with the kind of people who wouldn't buy the old hunting ground when it was for sale but think they have every right to continue to do with it what they will once someone else is paying the mortgage and the taxes. Ten years later and I have no idea how to fix the problem. Acting nuts will chase off the 5% that aren't nuts, after that the law might fix a few more, I have argued with myself about posting the farm but I'm not sure that will help. The people who know how to ask for permission are usually permitted a chance, those who don't ask are run off. I wish I had an answer for you and me, but I don't, I'm just empathizing. Good Luck!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, getting along with neighbors is really important and needs to work both ways for everyone to remain happy. Hunting on property lines is always good ingredients for problems. While I'm sure you would want to track your wounded deer onto their property.....If you kick them off...you can hardly expect anything but problems if you want to cross lines. Communication is the key here and some kind of mutual agreement works best. I hate hunters who sit on the property lines and have cured the problem through heated discussions. Good Luck!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

XCricketX said:


> Hi all... it's hunting time and we've got a problem with our neighbor.
> We moved here a year ago... buying our first property and all... well, this neighbor has been here for 40 years, and is kind of nice (never bothers us or anything) but is matter of fact and "Tells us how it is".
> I really like this neighbor, but we have a bit of an issue and I thought I would post it up to get some suggestions on how to handle it.
> 
> ...


This guy is a *bully* and the only way to handle a bully is to stand up to them! If not, add a new word to your vocabulary - *BOHICA* (which stands for Bend Over Here It Comes Again :grump: )

That said, I would have my husband (this is a *man's job*  ) go over and have a calm chat with this man.

Ask him, why his stands face on to your property? Why didn't he buy the land when it was up for sale? Would he like you shooting across the property line into his land where his kids and animals roam?

Have him calmly explain that he wants to be a "good neighbor", BUT with certain ground rules:

- You don't mess with my family

- You don't mess with my money

- You respect my property and what is mine  

All this has to be done in a calm, cool (almost _cold_), and firm tone of voice. No threats of action taken in response - even if he asks - just a smile  .

My dos centavos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

To begin with you need to make sure your land is posted and then let him know. But be nice about it, he may not be that bad of a hunterneighbor. Let him know there will be no tresspassing and if he or his kids shoot a deer and it runs onto your property they will have to get your husbands permission and your husband will acompany them and help retreive the deer. Both of you need to have this deal with each other cause as you mentioned your husband is gonna be hunting the 10 acreas and he could very well shoot a deer that may run onto your neighbors property. What if it's a big wall-hanger, I'm sure your husband will be wanting to go onto your neighbors land to retrieve his deer as well. With this agreement it would be a win/win situation for both of you. 

I'm fence row sitter myself, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna shoot the deer on the other persons property. The direction my treestand is pointing doesn't mean I will be shooting in that direction. I anticapate in what direction I think the deer will be coming from and I face my treestand in the opposite direction. I do this so I can use the treetrunk to hide myself. Doesn't always work but it has worked enough to convince me to use this technique.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well tell the truth I've had it with my one neighbor,even if he wants to come visit I'm running him off.Just tierd of it.Oh and I've lost two Deer to his place,so if any of his wounded Deer come here tuff.

big rockpile


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Well... the neighborhood thinks my husband is a big YAHOO anyway... you know, being the "outsiders" who started in a trailer on raw land, up on the hill and are homesteading for crying out loud (even though we've been here for a while now) ... Oh My they actually EAT their animals! It's INSANE! type thing.
*giggle*

They seem to have no respect for my husband and it may be partly our fault because we haven't been as aggressive as they have towards us... 

I just don't like being mean... but that's changing. Tired of being bullied around by ignorant people.

The land is posted and everyone to the next county knows it. I heard shooting behind our house. There is a rumor that there is a big buck going into our property for sanctuary... and it's "T"-ing them off.

So my husband did the only thing we knew would work... he put human scent all over the favorite hunting spots on our land.

Well... we won't get any deer on our land probably this year... but atleast they will have to find the deer somewhere else AWAY from our land, children, and animals ...

I'm thinking, maybe let the neighborhood think we actually ARE crazy... then they won't mess with us! LOL!!!

Cricket


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Putting human hair (barber shop or home haircuts) in a 100 yard radius of those tree stands should end their usefulness for this season. Human urine or manure on their bait piles (if they bait) will also do the trick.

This was done to a friend of mine after he ticked off one of the locals where he used to hunt :grump: . He ate a "tag sandwich" that year. :Bawling:


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww... sorry for your friend... that really sucks! We were really hoping for the extra meat in the freezer this year.
Those deer ate most of my garden this spring, so I felt entitled to atleast 1 deer! I'm not going to tolerate the neighbors coming onto my 10 acres, when they have 100's of acres to hunt...and they haven't been THAT nice to us!

Cricket


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would be tempted to put up some stands, on your property, directly across from his. Make sure you start building the stands on opening morning....or make all the racket you can on your property during deer season, like cutting trees, mowing trails, running an ATV around...you get the picture.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

"...I just don't like being mean... but that's changing..."

Good for you darlin. I don't consider it being mean, it's growing a backbone and standing up for your own. I don't give a spit if they have lived there since Christ was a corpral, it's your land.Your Land! I can't tolerate a bully.

Oh, and Rock, they haven't left any money yet, but three ladies have brought over fried chicken and a nanner puddin, and one of them has offered to start a telethon. You like white meat or dark meat? Sorry, dogs ate all the nanner puddin.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Post "NO Hunting" signs according to your state's hunting laws. It's obvious that the area you mentioned is a hot spot. They aren't allowed to shoot deer on your property without permission. You best tell them you're not allowing outsiders to hunt on your property. Typically, they will shoot a buck on your property and claim they shot it on their's and it ran onto your's to die. You may want to allow them to hunt as always in return for a portion of the venison. 

RF

RF


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've known folks to string up tarps on their side of the fence directly in the line of sight of the fence sitters....Taking it to the extreme but gets the point across really well. Also known folks to set up stands on their property facing the same trails, when asked they said "well I'm the new owner of this property and while scouting I noticed your stands. I figured if you thought this was a good place to hunt my property I would put your experience to work". I feel it's also important to remind you that with just 10 acres, it is certainly possible for a deer shot by your husband to "jump" that same fence onto their side.......Remember that when deciding how tough to be with the neighbors.

Edit: The place I've hunted for the last 8 years has a VERY good crossing at the corner of the property. Neighbor (good friend) has his ladder stand facing his side and I have mine facing my side. We are less than 30 yds apart and can even talk if needed. Never been a cross word said as it's been a running joke between us for all these years that "you better get him before he gets to the fence" LOL....Good people and we've never had the need to worry when a hit deer jumps the fence on either side, just go get him and give a shout if you need help tracking. 

Just my $0.02,
David


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Point blank ask them since they want to hunt on your land does that mean their land is open to you and your husband to hunt. When we first moved here it was more or less like that we hunted each others land till one neighbor put posted signs up. Well we went right up the line and put signs facing his. Next time DW went up to hunt there was someone watching the place she usually hunted on our land. Well she waved them off and we have never seen anyone from his side on our property again. Oh and we never went on his land anyways. Here you are susposed to have written permission from landowners to hunt on their land even if it isn't posted. Sam


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

At one time I had some fence row hunters but no more. I cured the problem easily. I just verified they were in their stand and then I would get the tractor and bushhog out and cut the boundary. They learned rather quickly that if they were going to be able to hunt they would have to relocate. I lost some time with my own hunting doing this but it was worth the forfeiture.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

This discussion reminds me of the story of the "3 kick rule".

A guy is out hunting ducks and shoots one that falls out of the sky into a farmers field. The hunter seeing no one, sets his gun down and proceeds to cross the fence into the field to retreve his duck. At this time, the farmer comes up on his tractor.

FARMER: What are you doing trespassing on my property?

HUNTER: I was just retreving my duck.

FARMER: That's not your duck! If it is on my land, its my duck!

HUNTER: I'll have you know that I'm the biggest lawyer in this state and I'll sue you and throw you off of this farm, if I can't get my duck!

FARMER: That's not how we settle things around here. We use the "3 kick rule" to settle disputes.

HUNTER: What is the "3 kick rule" ?

FARMER: I, being the agreved party, get to kick you 3 times as hard as I can. Then you, being the responding party, can kick me 3 times as hard as you can. This goes on until one of us gives up our claim.

The hunter looked at the farmer and determined he could outlast him in a physical contest,

HUNTER: Okay! You're on!

The farmer kicked the hunter first in the groin. Doubling him over. Then he kicked him in the head. Breaking his nose and splitting his lip. Then, as the hunter was trying to get up, he kicked him in the right kidney, sending the hunter down again.

As the hunter was getting his bearings again. He said.

HUNTER: Okay farmer, you had you're shot! Now it's my turn!

FARMER: I give up my claim. Go get your duck.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A relative of mine had fence row hunters shooting deer in his field so he built a stand in the middle of his field to intercept the deer first. The neighbors got the message and quit but it took a couple of years.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Bump

Was wondering what the resolution was here? :shrug:


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

dont beat around the bush with this guy just tell him you hunt also and you will be hunting on your land. if that dont work just call a game warden he will like to deal with these guys.


----------



## Crpdeth (Jul 20, 2007)

Cricket

Sorry I haven't read all the replies to this one just yet, but I will say that I have been in similar positions...First of all let me say this, trespassing by neighbors who live close by, while you don't, will always be a problem, but if I were to look for land today I would be talking to the neighbors and under the guise of being friendly would find out if they were hunters, then immediately (nicely, but immediately) state that I would be using my land for the same thing and wait to see if the topic comes up about cross hunting properties.

(I'd also make sure they weren't planning on subdividing their property into housing plots!)

Cricket, here is the bottom line, plain and simple, if my neighbor wants to hunt my land, then I have permission on his...If his stands over look my property, then MY stands overlook his...If it's good for him then it's good for me! I have had some really good experiences in the past and have actually tripled my hunting area into many hundreds acres of available hunting land like this and to my knowledge never had the neighbor actually hunt mine except maybe on opening weekend for bow or rifle season.


If a scenario like this doesn't happen and you feel that you have trespassers, why not post signs that read DANGER! TRAPPING AREA! DO NOT ENTER.

No one likes their leg to be caught in a toothy trap... I know someone will bring up the issue of legally being able to use dangerous traps in the area, but just pretend to be crazy and say "No one is going to tell me I cant trap on my own property". If the Game Warden actually bothers to contact you, tell him of your trespasser problem and explain that there are no dangerous traps. 

Crpdeth


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Sometime when you know no one is in the hunting blind, slip over and paint a big red bulls eye on the side of it. They'll get the message.


.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

About the bully i would remind him of how bullies have been dealt with in MO ie...Skidmore....I would let your neighbor know that you too will be hunting and would appreciate they turn their stands toward their land not yours and i would call the Conservation dept. if you have any animals shot on your side of the property line. I would definitely let the Sheriff know what is happening ahead of time too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

ninny said:


> Sometime when you know no one is in the hunting blind, slip over and paint a big red bulls eye on the side of it. They'll get the message.
> 
> 
> .


Ya know, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Post your land, stand up to the neighbor, if the sheriff or local Game guys don't back you up, call the state.

When I/we purchased our land, a few years ago, (was only 10 acres at the time), I had put up a tree stand.
On the opening morning of bow season I arrived at my stand to find a 14 year old neighbor sitting in it.
I told him that he would have to leave, and his reply was that his dad had told him he could hunt from that stand.

I told him that his dad didn't own this land, that I did, and as I was getting a little irritated, I told him to get his ----- out of the tree and get home and send his dad over if there was a problem.

Long story short, over the years I have become friends with the family, the boy has his own home down the road now, and the tree stand still gets brought up from time to time.
P.S. it's tough to be the "new guy", and take time and work, but you need to be firm to gain respect.


----------



## Crpdeth (Jul 20, 2007)

Cricket...

Any updates on this?

Crpdeth


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Make the area not attractive to deer, and the people that hunt them.

Post your property first. Use deer deterrents... human hair, human waste, moth balls, and lots and lots of aftershave and cologne... do this before season starts... and have a barrel set up a few feet inside the fenceline. If someone crawls up in the stand, fill the barrels with all sorts of flammables, and wet whatever... smoke is a horrible thing... deer hate it, and humans too!

I play nice, up until the moment someone TELLS ME what they're going to do on MY LAND. I start tellin' em two can play that game...


----------

